# Taking pets abroad



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I came across this website http://www.ledogstop.com 
when surfing around and thought it might be useful to pet owners. The text talks about dogs and cats so will be useful to owners of either.

I've given it a topic heading in its own right rather than add it to answers given to an earlier question. I thought this might allow it to be picked up more easily if using the site search facility.

Perhaps it could be added to the FAQ list together with 
http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/index.htm which twooks mentioned earlier.
The list of vets here looks useful http://freespace.virgin.net/passports.forpets/ 
Any others on this particular topic could also be added.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Great idea,
I have had a couple of goes at adding links, but last time my system trew a wobbler and I got kicked out!!! :?   
8)


----------

